# 
, , ,   ,   : 

  ,    ** ?  ,             ?
    .

----------


## B@lex

> ,


395   + 13/14

----------

B@lex    ,  .

----------

B@lex       :Smilie: 

    ,     (          )         ? *          ?*    (  13, 14,          01.07.1996 N 6/8,         395  )           .    ?  :Frown:  :

  ,   .

----------

> B@lex      
> 
>     ,     (          )         ? *          ?*    (  13, 14,          01.07.1996 N 6/8,         395  )           .    ?  :
> 
>   ,   .


 . 183

----------

> , , ,   ,   : 
> 
>   ,    ** ?  ,             ?
>     .


.    ,   %  395       . ..    , .  .     . .    !!!   " . -"   "  .  -" 
   %  395 -         %.
 %  395 - .   
  -,   -     !!!

----------


## Vvitek

13/14 -   395      (  )         ???

----------

> 13/14 -   395      (  )         ???


      -  :Smilie:    -,   -     !!! :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> %  395 -         %.


              .       .

----------


## Vvitek

> -    -,   -     !!!


   ,...    ???

----------

> ,...    ???


    ,   ,    ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Vvitek

> 13/14 -   395      (  )         ???



 -      :
-    2002 
-    (    )  2005 
-     2007 .
 395 .  2002   2005  ???       -        ,  ,     - ,  2002  .

----------


## B@lex

> 13/14 -   395      (  )         ???


     "",  "",.... ...     ...  , ..      


> .    ?


 ... ...      ....  ,   :Embarrassment: 


> 395 .  2002   2005  ???


     3 , .....

----------


## Vvitek

> "",  "",.... ...     ...  , ..       ... ...      ....  ,       3 , .....


3     ,     2007   ,    ?
   % ,      ...

----------


## Vvitek

???

----------


## lotos

> 3     ,     2007   ,    ?
>    % ,      ...


  ?    ,          .
       ,         2002  (  )  2007. (  ). * ,         * .

        ,     ,     ,                  , .. 2005  2007.

----------


## Vvitek

> ,     ,     ,                  , .. 2005  2007.


    ,  -  2005 ,.   .      2002 ( ,   )       2005   -  %     (2002 ),    ,- 2005 ?

----------


## lotos

> ,  -  2005 ,.   .      2002 ( ,   )       2005   -  %     (2002 ),    ,- 2005 ?


    ,    ?

----------


## lotos

> ,  -  2005 ,.   .      2002 ( ,   )       2005   -  %     (2002 ),    ,- 2005 ?


    ,  ,    ?     ?

----------

> 13/14 -   395      (  )         ???


C   ,   ,       .

----------


## Vvitek

> C   ,   ,       .


  ,       %  2005 ,       13/14    2007 (     %  395 ),   40%,10 % ,  4  ...
  ,    2002     2007   % ,       ....
   ,        ,     ???
,      ,       ???

----------


## lawyer-team

> ,       %  2005 ,       13/14    2007 (     %  395 ),   40%,10 % ,  4  ...
>   ,    2002     2007   % ,       ....
>    ,        ,     ???
> ,      ,       ???


       !!! ,         -          !

  3-  - ,              !         -      !      .       ,        .

----------


## Vvitek

> !!! ,         -          !
> 
>   3-  - ,              !         -      !      .       ,        .


       10 -   . 3        -       .
   395  2005      13/14( 3 -) ,       %  2002 ().
  ,  % 2007 ,   .23  13/14,      2002          ....   ???

----------


## lawyer-team

> 395  2005      13/14( 3 -) ,       %  2002 ().


      . 395  .   !  -   .      ...

.     . 23   ,             .            2002 .    :  26  "  ,             ( 60 ),     ,      2  1107             ( 395 )   ,              ."          .

 ,      - : "        ,     ..." -  1 . 395   -     !    -        ?    !

     !          ,     ,        ..




> ,  % 2007 ,   .23  13/14,      2002          ....   ???


. 3.  13/14 -       -             , "       ,       ".

     ,     ,  ,           ..

----------

> ,          .


           .         .         .  ?

----------


## lawyer-team

> .         .         .  ?


   ,      !     -      !             !     -         ...

----------


## Vvitek

> . 3.  13/14 -       -             , "       ,       ".
> 
>      ,     ,  ,           ..


  ,      2002 -50%   2007-10,5 %      10,5% 2007  -....
      ,  5     ,  , ...

----------

